# My fish tank



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Anybody else here keep fish? I got my daughter a Betta for her 3rd birthday. She had been given a little tank by her great grandfather. Leafy did great for a year then got sick and despite my best efforts he passed. Well her rationale was “you know what’s better then being sad?, getting a new Leafy”. 
So I did. I also upgraded his insufficient tank. From 1.5 gallons to a 5.5 gal. 
Leafy has been doing fine. The other day I decided to get him a friend. We went to the aquarium store and came home with a golden rabbit snail and a cherry shrimp. (Jolene and Scampi). 
A day later Jolene is totally inactive. So on further research, despite what I was told when I bought the Betta, my tank was too cold at room temp. So I invested in a heater and an alarm thermostat thingy to prevent fish soup. Scampi was doing ok but probably stressed as the only shrimp so back to the store. I got 2 Blue Velvet shrimp and 3 live plants. I’ve never seen Leafy so active. I feel pretty bad that he was cold since October. But today is a new day. I’m in love with my tank now. It’s a great winter obsession while I can’t spend much time outside. New Shrimps are Cocktail and Sushi.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Leafy is beautiful and your shrimp's names crack me up! Great work doing your research.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I also like your and daughter's tank.
All of those plants..... need more room. How about a ten gallon now.
Aquarium math.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh I def want a bigger tank. All the extra foliage on top is a couple of spider plants and philodendron cuttings. They are just squatting there waiting for their new homes. No bigger tank yet for us, I’ll thin out the jungle. 
I want to take out The last plastic plant too but it has a pink flower and my daughter picked it out.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love Beta fish, (but killed all that I had) just a heads up on the plants on top, Betas can jump, they dont often, but they can, about 2-5 inches depending on there size, they may see the plants going over the side and think there is water over there (lost 1 that way) the best of luck!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks awesome! I use to have many tanks (I had 12 going for a while!) I kept everything from bettas to seahorses. I love fish! I only have a 5 gallon planted betta tank now due to time but your tank is STUNNING


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

spidy1 said:


> I love Beta fish, (but killed all that I had) just a heads up on the plants on top, Betas can jump, they dont often, but they can, about 2-5 inches depending on there size, they may see the plants going over the side and think there is water over there (lost 1 that way) the best of luck!


Good to know! I have glass on top with just about a 2 inch gap on each side where the plants come out. So hopefully Leafy will stay put. I'm so glad I got the heater. He is waaay more active now.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

OpieDoodle said:


> Looks awesome! I use to have many tanks (I had 12 going for a while!) I kept everything from bettas to seahorses. I love fish! I only have a 5 gallon planted betta tank now due to time but your tank is STUNNING


Thank you. I'm very happy with it. I could see myself getting way into tanks but yeah time is a thing. It's bad to ignore your kids to reorganize your tank right(doh)


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I haven't had a tank in a while but I have had several over the years.
I have at time kept various types of South American Ciclids and African Ciclids.
The South Americans are super easy to keep, and some are pretty easy to breed.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Our excitement for the morning, one of our shrimp molted. So cool and a great teaching moment for my daughter. I can’t find one of the blue velvets so I’m thinking he’s hiding while his “glue” dries. As my daughter equated it to.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I had no idea how eventful this tank would be. Jolene, my Golden Rabbit snail has been hiding underneath the heater in the back of the tank for a whole day. I was just starting to get concerned. Just checked on the fishies before bed and lo and behold. She had a baby!!! It’s so cute a perfect little miniature snail.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wait, snails aren't born that way. There must have been an egg sack on one of your plants.
Still cool though.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

What a cute Betta
I have way to many tanks, technically I have 18 right now. :hide:


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Wait, snails aren't born that way. There must have been an egg sack on one of your plants.
> Still cool though.


I know, I immediately got to googling, I didn't see one but I'll have a better look today. Apparently mom will help by eating some of the egg sack. My daughter is gonna be tickled.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Lindan said:


> What a cute Betta
> I have way to many tanks, technically I have 18 right now. :hide:


Holy fish tanks Batman!!! 
Pics please?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice tank! I love fish, but only have some bass and gar in the pond out in the pasture right now because who doesnt love fishin!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So that is a tank ... I thought that was called an aquarium, and a tank would be 1000 liters or more ... Comments on the word?

Hm, aquarium maths, and little slug babies ... Seems as if I must keep myself far away from this hobby! :hide:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> So that is a tank ... I thought that was called an aquarium, and a tank would be 1000 liters or more ... Comments on the word?
> 
> Hm, aquarium maths, and little slug babies ... Seems as if I must keep myself far away from this hobby! :hide:


"Fish Tank" and Aquarium are used interchangeably.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks! And thanks for sharing photos, so I can MAYBE be able not to get one of my own. Which will become two, which will become two more, which will double again, which ... This is chicken maths and goat maths, obviously fish maths as well ...


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Definitely Trollmor. It’s addictive. 
The little snail Dolly is motoring around the tank.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> Holy fish tanks Batman!!!
> Pics please?


You asked for it. 
These are the ones I have in use right now, except for my snail tank, it's ugly and only used to breed snails for the puffers. 
Theres another one that's empty right now, as I dont have room for it, and one in the living room that I dont have a pic of right now. 
Not all the lights are on as they have different light schedules.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

I got confused while uploading... Sorry for all the duplicates


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

They are fab! They all look so natural.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

@Lindan , I like your aquariums, too. Do you have a lot of different animals?


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> @Lindan , I like your aquariums, too. Do you have a lot of different animals?


Yep, have lots of fish, 3 dogs, 7 cats, 5 Ferrets, mice, 1 snake, 1 tarantula, 7 pigeons, chickens, ducks, geese, and of course our goats:haha:
Not counting the cock roaches and mealworm cultures we have as feeders for the spider and fish.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Lindan said:


> Yep, have lots of fish, 3 dogs, 7 cats, 5 Ferrets, mice, 1 snake, 1 tarantula, 7 pigeons, chickens, ducks, geese, and of course our goats:haha:
> Not counting the cock roaches and mealworm cultures we have as feeders for the spider and fish.


Wow! :neat:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lovely tanks! But is it bad that all i can think is ahhhh all that wonderful fertilizer! Lol!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

No, you're not bad at all, just observant and creative. It makes wonderful fertilizer to water plants with. Don't have aquariums of fish now a days though reused the water often when I kept fish. Its like having free liquid plant food, kid you not.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Some people combine fish with tomatoes, and pump the water to and fro. As far as I have heard, it works fine.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

you mean aquaponics? the plants are not in the same tank but the fish water is used to water and fertilize, usually pumped through some sort of system of fish tanks and plant tubs exc


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, I had forgotten the word. I guess it would be possible to have all in one single big tank, only I do not know any water plants that I would like to eat. Not yet!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL! sea kelp!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry, not my favourite! But of course the plants in a tank must also be nice for the fish. There are vegetarian fish, aren't there?


----------

